# Reflex sight for AR-15



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the Eotecs but not the price.What are some other good reflex sights for an AR.
I put one on my Ar-22 and really like it and want my AR-15 to be kind a set up the same way.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

What's your budget on the high end?


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

No real budget just hate to spend $450 on a optic.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

As it is with most things, you get what you pay for. What I've found is that any of the $100ish scopes and less are cheap Chinese junk. The scopes that are $100-$200 are the same Chinese junk but branded with some more reputable company names that improves warranties and quality. You need to spend $200+ to get the really good Chinese junk.

The $300+ range has less Chinese junk in them until you get into $400ish range that has almost no Chinese junk in them. Going into the high $400ish range and beyond eliminates the Chinese junk.

So the more you spend the better the quality of the Chinese junk until you get into the Trijicons and EOtechs. Even those may have some Chinese components sourced but the standards are so high that it forces the Chinese parts to no longer be junk.

I would shop for the features, reticle size and shape, warranty and customer service options that appeal to you most keeping in mind the quality of the Chinese junk as you move up in price point.

There are a few scopes that will take a beating and last a long time in spite of them being partially or mostly Chinese. These are about halfway to the price of an EOtech or Trijicon. So something in the $300ish range, slightly below or above should be really good.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Good point and your right.Dont want junk because I wont be happy and will be replacing spending more a year from now.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

becoming real popular real fast, i'm looking at leupold an sig sauer as a couple top line they have pistol,an tactical


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Take a look at the C-More sits&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the Vortex strikefire2 on one of mine and really like it. If that is something your interested and are in central Ohio let me know. I may unload it since it doesn't fit in my rack easily. It has a VERY LOW round count. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the offer but I want to stay with a reflex style sight like the EOtech.My buddie has the Spark 11 and loves it,tough as nails and the warranty cant be beat.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

this one seems to be getting good reviews. worth a look.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/HOLOSUN-Micro-Red-Sight-Riser/dp/B00KOOEZ6W"]Amazon.com : HOLOSUN HS403A Micro Red Dot Sight (2 MOA) with AR Riser : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@410FFlf9pTL[/ame]


----------

